# Freeride-Mädels / Odenwald



## Sansarah (13. September 2010)

Hey Mädels,

wir suchen noch nette Mädels aus unserer Umgebung, die gern an ihrer  Fahrtechnik feilen, bergab am Liebsten unterwegs sind und bei den Worten  *Bikepark* leuchtende Augen bekommen.
Wäre schön noch ein paar Bikerinnen kennenzulernen


----------



## fairplay911 (23. September 2010)

Höchst war das oder?!
bisschen zu weit...
aber wenn es mal nach Beerfelden gehen sollte......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (29. September 2010)

hey fairplay911 ,

ja Höchst war das. Aber die Mädels kommen auch alle aus weiterer Entfernung.
Wo kommst du denn her?
Sind im Moment eigentlich regelmäßig in Beerfelden unterwegs und auch öfter hier http://www.girlsridetoo.de/ im Forum unter demselben Titel.

Lg


----------



## fairplay911 (30. September 2010)

salut,

danke für den Link.
komme aus Nähe HD - d.h. liegt Beerfelden dann optimal zwischen uns, wenn ich das so richtig sehe ;-)  Beerfelden macht aber sicher bald wieder dicht...und ich hab es dieses Jahr wieder nicht geschafft dort zu fahren :-(((


----------



## Sansarah (1. Oktober 2010)

heyho,

also noch hast die Chance nach Beerfelden zu gehen.
Die Pforten schließen erst am 1.November, also hast noch fünf Wochenenden Zeit deine Sucht zu befriedigen

Nächstes Wochenende findet das Buckelnunner-Renne statt. Da lohnt es sich sicher auch zum Zugucken zu kommen
Wir werden auf jeden Fall da sein!
Vielleicht lernt man sich ja da kennen


----------



## fairplay911 (1. Oktober 2010)

neee neeee, zum einen werde ich mir nie mehr so was ANSCHAUEN - da fühle ich mich immer genötigt den vorbeifahrenden ihre Bikes unterm A....wegzuschnappen und weiter runter zu fahren - und leider werde ich das WE schon anderweitig verplant - sprich, mein Chef hat mich genötigt den Wasgau Marathon mitzufahren ;-)
das Kennenlernen muss daher verschoben werden


----------



## Venni1801 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hey hey,

ich bins Verena Bin schon ne Weile hier angemeldet war aber noch nie wirklich aktiv. Jetzt aber


----------



## fairplay911 (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin die Dame
wo rollst Du denn so rum?


----------



## Venni1801 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi fairplay911,

in Klingenberg a. Main und Umgebung. Du?

Lg, Venni


----------



## fairplay911 (12. Oktober 2010)

oh je, da musste ich erst mal wieder Google maps zitieren ;-)
ich glaub ich bin die Einzige die im Raum HD unterwegs ist....


----------



## Sansarah (12. Oktober 2010)

Hey Venni 
Hey fairplay 

Guten Morgen

Sag mal, wie weit fährst du denn effektiv nach Beerfelden?
Oder, wie lange brauchst um in den Odenwald zu kommen?

Venni gehört ja auch schon zum Inventar,trotz der Entfernung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fairplay911 (12. Oktober 2010)

Salut und guten Morgen Sansarah 

ich schätze mal, dass ich mit der Baustelle so 1,5 Std unterwegs wäre -
das ist ja an sich nicht das Problem, aber wenn man zwei schöne Berge kurz 
vor der Haustür hat und da teils tolle Freeride Strecken in den Wald gezimmert sind,
da fällt es einem schon schwer extra das Auto rauszuzerren.... ;-)


----------



## lacoccoina (12. Oktober 2010)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> oh je, da musste ich erst mal wieder Google maps zitieren ;-)
> ich glaub ich bin die Einzige die im Raum HD unterwegs ist....



Nee, biste nicht - wohne auch in HD und bin viel am KS und WS unterwegs. Gerne auch die "gebauten" Strecken. 
War diese Saison zum ersten Mal in Beerfelden (und habe auch gleich Sansarah getroffen - liebe Grüße! ) Ist wirklich nett dort und die (bei mir 50-Minuten-) Anreise lohnt sich. Aber Du hast schon Recht - wir sind mit den schönen Freeride Strecken in HD echt verwöhnt. Nur der Shuttle fehlt...


----------



## fairplay911 (12. Oktober 2010)

lacoccoina schrieb:


> Nee, biste nicht - wohne auch in HD und bin viel am KS und WS unterwegs.


 cooooool - freu, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal - und mit Shuttle....die Jungs fahren öfter mal mit dem Bus hoch


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2010)

Heute abend machen wir eine große Mädels-Nachttour auf den Frankenstein. 
Treffpunkt ist der* Parkplatz vom Mühltalbad in Eberstadt (Darmstadt) um 18:30*.

Wir fahren gemütlich rauf und flowige Trails wieder runter! Spaß steht im Vordergrund, Tempo ist nicht so wichtig (solange uns keine Wildschweinrotte jagt) 

Also wer Lust und Zeit hat, in netter Gesellschaft den nächtlichen Wald unsicher zu machen, ist herzlich eingeladen 
Bitte (trailtaugliches) Licht und warme Klamotten nicht vergessen!


----------



## beetle-juice (18. Oktober 2010)

...der Night-Ride war total cool!! Auf den Frankenstein in der Nacht hoch zu pedalieren, um dann die Trails unter die Stollen zu nehmen, war genial.Die Landschaft verändert sich in der Dunkelheit- nichts sieht so aus wie am Tage- und je nachdem wie schnell man runter fährt, tauchen dann sehr kurzfristig die Hindernisse im Lampenschein auf,sodass man sich ziemlich konzentrieren muss, um noch rechtzeitig reagieren zu können. Aber unsere "Hopes" "EVOs" "Mirages" "Wilmas" haben für ordentliche Festtags-Beleuchtung gesorgt und selbst das "Frankenstein-Monster" hat sich da nicht raus getraut....noch nicht mal ne Wildsau oder ein Reh gabs zu sehen..- eigentlich schade!!!
Müßt Ihr echt mal probieren....wäre auch zu überlegen, ob man das nicht mal am Königsstuhl in HD macht, fände ich total witzig!

Beetle-Juice


----------



## Sird77 (19. Oktober 2010)

Gerade gefunden !

Ride on





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansarah (23. Oktober 2010)

Das war ja heute mal wieder pure Frauenpower in Beerfelden 

Venni1801
Isali
Kermitderfrosch
Nina87
*Wawaline*
Pauline (leider weiß ich deinen Nick noch nicht)
und ich^^

Hoffe, dass wir und nächstes Wochenende alle nochmal sehen, bevor der Bikepark schließt

PS: Und wehe Venni1801´s Freund schrottet Sansarah´s Freundes Bike


----------



## beetle-juice (23. Oktober 2010)

.....schön, dass ihr so viel Spass hattet....leider haben wir anderen unsere "Wahrsage-Zauber-Kugel" vergessen zu befragen, deswegen konnten wir wohl nicht dabei sein....-

Beetle-Juice


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2010)

Sansarah schrieb:


> PS: Und wehe Venni1801´s Freund schrottet Sansarah´s Freundes Bike



@Vennis Freund
mach ruhig 
Sansarahs Freund weiß ja schon wie das geht. Dann lernt er auch mal die "Gegenseite" kennen


----------



## Sird77 (23. Oktober 2010)

YEP, I´m !

Bekomm´ alle Bikes irgendwie klein, auch eigene daher nix neues


----------



## Sansarah (23. Oktober 2010)

@beetle-juice

unsere *Zauberkugel* hieß Zufall  , denn außer mit Venni+Freund hatte ich kein weiteres Date...irgendwie waren alle einfach da


----------



## Sansarah (7. November 2010)

Hey Mädels, 

mal ein nettes Video für euch 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16191849"]Seasonaires Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Sansarah (14. November 2010)

seid ihr alle eingeschlafen?!


----------



## fairplay911 (14. November 2010)

Sansarah schrieb:


> seid ihr alle eingeschlafen?!


Moin - was hält einen bei dem Wetter noch zu Hause???
Also ich bin dann mal weg.....natürlich mit Bike


----------



## Sansarah (14. November 2010)

Da hast auch Recht, das Wetter ist super 

Sind auch gleich am Homespot, also wer noch kommen mag


----------



## beetle-juice (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi Ihr lieben, 

wir hatten richtig viel Spass beim GRT-Treffen/ Odenwald!!!Nicht nur wars so richtig weihnachtlich mit dem Schnee auf der Burg, nein, wir haben leckeren Apfelpunsch getrunken, bis wir ganz warm waren...und die Burgherren Tilly haben sich auch noch zu uns gesellt und uns ordentlich mit leckerem Essen verwöhnt.
Die ganz sportlichen sind mit den Bikes mit doppelter Pedaltritt-Frequenz (durchdrehenden Reifen) auf den Otzberg hoch gefahren. Abgesehen von einigen vereisten Schaltzügen, die mit "Enteiser" von der Tankstelle behoben wurden...und "schockgefrosteten" Füßen und Laufnasen-...war alles noch dran an den Bikerinnen. Die Abfahrt spät im dunklen von der Burg runter war allerdings echt was für gute Nerven..Bilder haben wir keine gemacht, so wie wir aussahen...- die haben wir lieber gleich gelöscht ha,ha...- 
Pläne geschmiedet haben wir einige fürs nächste Jahr: 
Da steht Lac Blanc an, die Lenzerheide, das Gets Out und eventuell die Sierra Nevada...- vielleicht noch ein paar Kurse bei den Flower-Powers...oder blackforestbike...-mal sehen-
Scyllas Bilder von Ihrem Bikeurlaub in der Sierra Nevada waren so bombastisch, dass ich total angefixt bin davon ...- Tja, nun müssen wir den langen "Wait" auf die ersten Sonnenstrahlen des Frühlings und die neue Bike-Saison beginnen und dann wirds ein richtig großes, tolles Odenwälder GRT-Mädels-Treffen geben...wieder auf der Burg und bestimmt wieder so spaßig, wie dieses Mal. 
Bis dahin wünsch ich allen eine schöne Adventszeit voller Schnee, Punsch, Skifahren...Kaminfeuern und natürlich: "Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!"

Beetlejuice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gomes123 (8. Dezember 2010)

super! wenn ein paar Freunden finden, gibt es mehr Spaß beim Radfahr


----------



## Sansarah (20. Dezember 2010)

Hey Mädels

Möchte gerne mein 2010er YT Tues FR verkaufen...

mit hochwertigerer KeFü LG1 (e-thirteen)

neuwertiger Satz High-Roller DH 2-Ply 60A

Rad hat Gebrauchsspuren, aber keine Dellen !

Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 und Totem RC- Gabel sind vor 2 Monaten frisch geserviced worden.

Das Bike ist ein absolutes "Bügelbrett" und gibt enorme Sicherheit! Die richtige Bikepark-Waffe.

Das Rad ist derzeit noch auf meinen Freund eingestellt mit entsprechend harten Federelementen (600x2.75 Vivid und Medium Spring in der Totem)

Gesamtgewicht mit derzeitigem Aufbau 19,2 Kg (Potential nach unten schätzungsweise 17,5 Kg)

Würde das Rad aufgrund der hochwertigeren Kefü und der neuen Reifen, die wesentlich besser sind als die Originale mit 1500.- ansetzen wollen. VHB!

Falls Ihr wen kennt oder Interesse habt...Probefahrt geht immer klar ansonsten gern mal ne PN...

Danke euch !


----------



## Sansarah (31. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011


----------

